# Hyde Drift Boat for Sale



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

See on KSL. Ad # 59056193. Just put the ad number in the KSL search.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice looking rig. I would hate to see myself trying to maneuver it though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maneuvers well. I'm just getting to old. My wife and I have really enjoyed this boat.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Someone got a great boat.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes she did. The guy that came up and bought it said he and his wife had been looking for awhile. Every time they would find one it would sell before they got there. She found the add and got him going. I had another buyer waiting to see if it would actually sell , he was waiting at the mall to get a call. Had to dissappoint him. I've gotten to old with all the back, shoulder ,lung and heart issues to row the Green like I used to. It was a sad day to let that boat go but it was also rewarding to see a new enthusiastic family want it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I actually considered calling the second I saw the listing, then I remembered I don’t have anywhere to keep it! Oh well...one day.


----------

